# 45 scales to practice...



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I stumbled across this, pretty cool.
I have zero theory training, so I've been playing some similar things,
I just never knew the names of what I was playing. 8P

Here's two hours of examples and backing tracks to play along with.
The guy at the beginning shreds through what you're to learn after, I suppose. Around 5:00 into it the lesson begins.
Before each scale to learn, he'll play a progression in real time, then slow it down in the next time through.
They show the tabs of what was played just before the backing track starts.
The tracks are fairly short, a minute or two, but it displays the scales during the track.
I imagine that they mean for you to learn what was shown previously,
but I liked to just noodle through with the scales displayed.

Check it out!

[video=youtube;KRHIR69r4ZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRHIR69r4ZI[/video]


----------

